
Modernizing the BSD Networking Stack [pdf] - jsnell
https://www.netbsd.org/gallery/presentations/dennis/2015_AsiaBSDCon/BSDNet.pdf
======
justincormack
This was a really interesting talk; it doesnt seem that the video has been
released yet and I thought he had given it elsewhere but not sure that is the
case as i cant find it.

~~~
tedunangst
It was at AsiaBSDcon 2015. Was there a more recent one?

~~~
justincormack
For some reason I thought he had given it again, but I think I was mistaken.

~~~
gonzo
You are, the slug on the url of the post:

/gallery/presentations/dennis/2015_AsiaBSDCon/BSDNet.pdf

~~~
detaro
How does that tell you if the talk has been given a second time somewhere else
or not?

------
__d
Does anyone know how network cards with support for multiple virtual
interfaces (ie. anything modern) fits into this? I'd guess they get separate
ifdevice_t instances (reflecting their interrupt and I/O rings)?

I wondered if there was any value in representing the fact that they all come
from the same physical card in the abstraction?

It seems a little odd not to mention it given current hardware.

~~~
AndyMcConachie
It's right at the top of slide 9.

"For some types of configurations one hardware interface may need to be
represented by multiple protocol interfaces"

------
gonzo
Code is here:
[https://github.com/gonzopancho/rtree](https://github.com/gonzopancho/rtree)

------
nn3
So are these changes actually getting into NetBSD?

